# Cod oil



## voodoochild863 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, I just got my first tegu, a red tegu, at the national breeders expo in Daytona. He is only a week old. The breeder was feeding him crickets and right now that is the only thing he will eat. Wanted to try and get him to eat other stuff and was reading that cod oil can be irrististable to tegus. My question is where can I find this stuff? What do "normal people" use cod oil for? And What foods do mmost hatchling reds enjoy?
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Nessie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi and congrats on your new red!
Cod liver oil is a fish oil that people would take for their fatty acids like they would take omega capsuls. You can get it an any drug store or health food store and it is pretty cheap when bought in the liquid form. I put cod liver oil in my ground up beef liver before freezing it. I believe it is 1 tbs to 1 pound of meat. It is actually very good for their skin and their sheds. I don't go over board with it but every few days I will put a couple drops in their ground turkey ( my guys hate beef liver). I havtwo picky eaaters ( one red and one b&w) my red doesn't really eat but I am pretty convinced she is trying her darndest to hibernate but my b&w loves chicken hearts, f/t pinkies, butter worms, ground turkey, peach baby food, sometimes she will eat crickets but not too often, and scrambled eggs. Some enjoy fruit so offer her sweet fruits like banana, strawberries, red grapes cut in half, and melon. If you can get her to eat it early on then she may be more likely to take it when she is older. The best I have been able to do is peach baby food but she does enjoy that. You can offer choppod veggies in the turkey, I often chop up kale, dandilion greens, collards, any rich dark green veggie is good ( no spinich, or broccoli) as they can bind calcium). Mine won't touch the veggies and I have read that most won't really bother with them until they reach the age of 1 or so.

Anyways best of luck and I am sure you will get lots of great advice on here, I am still learning myself so if I am wrong please by all means correct me.


----------



## voodoochild863 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok I know the cod oil you are talking about now. The fish oil supplemnents I have tried didnt have a fishy smell to them so I figured everyone must have been talking about something different. I gave him some some "meat mix" that I picked up at the show. They were handing out free samples. This stuff contains cod oil but he doesnt seem to be interested. I hope the cod oil works bc the egg yolk did not. I have not tried scrambled eggs yet.


----------



## Curtis T (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello, Have you tried Dubia Roachs to feed your little one, Here in Californa their is a problem with the crickits dyeing at about 4 weeks old so I started looking around for spmething else to give my Bearded Dragons and Chamelions . I found out about Dubias they have a better meat to shell than crickets you can get them from about 1/4 inch to 2inch they are none climber or flyer ( They can not climb smooth surfaces) They are easy to breed if you want or you can just buy them. I do not have any Tegus as of yet but I am hoping to have everthing ready to pick up a couple next year. I hope this helps you if you need more info you can pm or email me. 

Curtis


----------



## voodoochild863 (Aug 31, 2010)

actually roaches are illegal here in FL. You can still get them from people on Kingsnake.com and stuff but its a little harder. You have to find someon that doesnt know about the law or that doesnt care. I used to have hissers and want to try the dubias. My biggest hurdle is not the law but my fiance. She hates the crickets too. Thats the main reason I want to get him to eat ground turkey or liver or something that would be a little easier. He is actually doing better. I got him to eat a little egg, some fruit and he loves pinkies. I am gonna try a frozen pinkie today. But thanks for the idea!


----------



## Curtis T (Aug 31, 2010)

voodoochild863 Have you tried Superworms, Waxworms, Hornworms ect. As far as Roachs you can go out and gather them just make sure nobody has sprayed poison around the area. Have you tried fish or beef heart or liver or chicken parts yet? Curtis


----------



## voodoochild863 (Sep 1, 2010)

No I the only thing I have tried on that list is the super worms with no luck. I do plan on trying everything on that list though and will let you guys know how it works out.


----------

